# How to add black background to srt subtitles?



## Pokem (May 18, 2017)

Sooo I just downloaded a subtitle file for an anime and the white text sometimes disappear because the anime uses white backgrounds a lot. 
Are there anyway I can add black backgrounds to the subtitles?
The format is .srt


----------



## erman1337 (May 18, 2017)

Check your video player settings.


----------



## duwen (May 18, 2017)

Yeah - the settings should have an option to apply a black stroke to all text, or at least have a drop shadow effect.
Also, perhaps change the font colour to yellow - that's how I have all my subs.


----------

